# Wondering what to do next...



## Asteria (Nov 19, 2010)

*c/p*

Well, my first fish just died. I managed to keep it much longer than expected, though. However, I'm now left with an unoccupied 10 gallon tank in my room, which I would love to fill!

I've done some research, and forgive me, I'm new at this...

I'm thinking about...
1 betta, and some ghost shrimp or neon tetras, or both? is that possible?
I've looked at tiger barbs, but they appear to bite the tails off most other fish. I've looked into guppies, zebra danios, rasboras, ....

Basically, I'm just looking for suggestions for a few different types of fish to put in my 10 gallon tank. Preferably only fish that require food from the pet store (i.e. flakes, or something equally simple). I currently have a filter but do NOT have a heater. If I don't need one, great, but I'm not entirely opposed to looking into one if necessary.

Thanks so much in advance! I really appreciate any suggestions!

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Salvelinus fontinalis (Nov 15, 2010)

Just some suggestions of things you should probably think about before getting new fish:

1.Why did my previous fish die?
2.Is my water quality suitable for new fish?
3.How will I prevent the next fish I put in my aquarium from dying?

(If you can answer all of those questions, and believe you can keep the fish you purchase alive, go out and spend your cash on some new fishies  )

What was your previous fish btw?

Male betas are known to be aggressive, I suppose under certain circumstances you could keep them with other fish, I honestly don't have much experience with them. 

What's your current water temperature? Most tropical fish need temperatures in the upper 70's for optimal growth and health. I would recommended getting a heater, if you want to keep tropical fish, but depending on your current temperature / species you select you may not need one.


----------



## Asteria (Nov 19, 2010)

Honestly, it was a goldfish I won it at a carnival two summers ago, and I was surprised it lasted as long as it did. It was by itself in a 10 gallon tank with artificial plants. I fed it a couple flakes everyday. I don't have a heater, but I have a filter which appeared to me to keep the water very clear (in addition to me doing regular water changes). I'm not opposed to doing a little more work and having a handful of fish.

Thanks for your suggestions. I will certainly look into getting a heater then, and do some more research, perhaps reconsider a betta...

Any more ideas are welcome. Thanks so much!


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

endler's guppy are fun to watch males have many corlors can live in water from hi 60 to hi 80f. perfect for a 10gal tank, very cheap,need small filter,no heat, &breed every mounth


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A male betta would do just fine,but you need a heater.once you figure out your water quality(bettas are not picky but still need fresh clean cycled water)If you are looking for quality fish i suggest you look online for breeder.Not only will you get a young fish,but they maybe can tell you the personality as well.I myself have some royal blue and some white halfmoons,all of which are pet quality as they are runts.If you wish for the colors of bettas,but want more than one,look into a sorority.They are alot of work and you must be prepared to seperate the females if too much aggression is spotted.Not all bettas are over aggressive and many can be kept with a variety of other fish species.If you would like some neons and a betta and ghost shrimp,then get a 29 gallon or larger.That way you can have a nice sized school of neons,plus a good deal of shrimp and the betta.Otherwise your choice is limited on the ten.Good luck,and share pics.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I think other than purchasing a heater you're good to go for most other fish. If you don't have any decorations I would recommend something for small fish/shrimp to hide in to feel safer, and some plants to look nice. If you go with live plants be sure to have plenty of florescent light. Let us know and we'll talk about lights if you want.

You could keep a male betta, and a 10G works well for that, but keep a couple of things in mind with bettas: they will attack many things that are big and/or very colorful. I've heard guppies will be slaughtered by them. Mine attacked some neons I added to the tank, so he got moved out. Before that I'd kept him with glofish (geneticly modified zebra danios that fluoresce), platies, and ghost shrimp with no trouble at all. Some say he'll go after the ghost shrimp after a while. Also keep in mind that while he IS aggressive, he has very showy fins and is slow, so fin-nipping fish like barbs will rip up a betta.

Platies, guppies, and/or endlers are all supercalm, and very attractive. They will breed like crazy if you get a female though, so either stick to a male, or have a game plan of what to do with the fry. Bad experience as a kid with an exploding guppy population 

Tiger barbs are mean little suckers. Some barbs aren't quite as bad.. I think cherry barbs are some of the calmer, and prettiest IMHO. danios will zip around all day.. making you dizzy 

Really there is a lot to picking the right fish, but once you get a little community going, and find the right mix, it can stay that way for a long time. Also keep in mind that people will tell you what has worked with them, like my experience with my own betta, but many of these fish have individual attitudes, and some may be meaner than a snake, and some perfect angels. Just don't know till you get them home 

One more suggestion. If your tank is set up, leave it, and get something in there sooner rather than later (that or feed one flake a day, to keep ammonia in the tank). The worst part of starting a tank is going through the nitrogen cycle, and if your tank has been established a long time, you don't want to let it die off by starving it of ammonia. It will be much easier on the new fish if your tank still has all the good bacteria alive.

Good luck!


----------



## Asteria (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the responses! I picked up a heater today.

Out of these fish, which combinations would work best, and how many of each?
Black Lyretail Molly
Silver Lyretail Molly
Silver Molly
Painted Platy
Sunset Fire Platy
Neon Tetra
Black Neon Tetra
Black Phantom Tetra

I think I'll also get a handful of ghost shrimp.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The mollies and platies will interbreed.If you want both,then get only males or only females.Not sure but i think neons and black neons will also interbreed.Id check on that.Neons are about the only thing that will be small enough in a decent school that will fit in a ten gallon.Thats with some shrimp also.If you get shrimp your best bet will be some plants as they absolutly adore clinging on them.The other fish will also love the plants,as they will feel more secure.You can get by with some overstocking,if you provide enough plants and a mega filter,but i wouldnt advise it,just until you can go bigger.
Remember schooling fish need at least five to feel secure,and the rule of thumb is one gallon per inch of fish.So maybe a nice school of neons,both varieties if they dont interbreed(will read up in a minute...)and some mollies and shrimp.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not trying to tell you off because you're trying to do things right this time round but there is no reason a well looked after goldfish should not live for 15 years or more, your problem was overstocking, so just be really careful you don't over stock. Schooling fish like tetras should be kept in a group of at least six, so you wouldn't really have space for two different types of tetra together.

I like this page:Ten Gallon fish Tank Stocking Suggestions


----------



## Asteria (Nov 19, 2010)

snail said:


> your problem was overstocking, so just be really careful you don't over stock.


I only had one fish in a 10 gallon tank, so I'm not sure how that could possibly be considered overstocking. Could you explain what you mean?

Thanks for the link.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Asteria said:


> I only had one fish in a 10 gallon tank, so I'm not sure how that could possibly be considered overstocking. Could you explain what you mean?


Mmm, yes I see how that sounded confusing. When I say overstocked i don't mean that you had too many fish but that one goldfish needs a bigger tank. A common goldfish can get quite big and they are messy fish. They need a much bigger tank than most people realise (including many pet shop owners). A 40 gallon tank is about right. In a smaller tank the water does not stay clean enough and they tend to get stunted and have health problems.

Here is a pic that says it all: Fantastic Pets - Longest Goldfish Most goldfish don't get as big as this but it gives an idea of their potential!


----------



## Asteria (Nov 19, 2010)

snail said:


> Mmm, yes I see how that sounded confusing. When I say overstocked i don't mean that you had too many fish but that one goldfish needs a bigger tank. A common goldfish can get quite big and they are messy fish. They need a much bigger tank than most people realise (including many pet shop owners). A 40 gallon tank is about right. In a smaller tank the water does not stay clean enough and they tend to get stunted and have health problems.
> 
> Here is a pic that says it all: Fantastic Pets - Longest Goldfish Most goldfish don't get as big as this but it gives an idea of their potential!


*J/D*
WOW! I had NO idea. I must say that is the first I've ever heard that... I did a little bit of research before getting a tank and thought it was ridiculous that one goldfish could possibly need 10 gallons, much less 40. You would think that, for being so common, especially among younger kids, goldfish wouldn't be so difficult to care for... Well, needless to say, I think my goldfish days have come to a close. I'd much rather have a handful of fish in a smaller tank.

I think I've decided to get 5 neon tetras, 2 guppies, 1 platy, and 2-3 ghost shrimp.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I had goldfish when I was young too and had no idea, makes me cringe now. It's not that they are hard exactly, just need lots of space. Fancy ones don't all get so big but still need more than 10 gallons. They must be one of the most misunderstood fish.

Your plans sound good, but still might be quite a lot of fish.


----------



## Asteria (Nov 19, 2010)

I realize I am pushing the limit. I may do without the platy. We'll see. Either way, I'll be sure to keep the tank clean.


Thanks for all the help, everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------

